

How to Create a Business that Prints Money - laptop13
http://foreverjobless.com/how-to-create-a-business-that-prints-money/

======
BabysOwnRoom
This is a very information post. There is so much noise out there...this blog
and post is a refreshing change.

------
mcollinsblog
Fantastic post – wish there was more real, actionable "how to make money"
stuff on hacker news.

Sometimes I feel like the startup game is separate from the game of making
money...

